# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  San Fran - Gary Danko?

## GayleR

Haven't been in about five years. Going in September. Since MikeR is traveling and won't give me hell for planning so far in advance :-)...anyone had dinner at Gary Danko? Recommend it? Is it as elegant as Michael Mina? Any other nice spots for special dinner? Also would love a szechuan recommendation and a lunch spot or two. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Dennis

Gayle,

We dined at Gary Danko last September. Wonderful food &amp; ambience. We thought it was a great upscale restaurant with a more relaxed, non-stuffy atmosphere. I remember having Tenderloin of Bison that our waiter strongly recommended to me over the lamb dish I was considering. I loved it. They do an awesome cheese cart, which we did after dinner, something we never do. Overall, it was a top 5 all time dining experience along with Picasso, Jean Georges, Avenues here in Chicago, and a very wonderful evening at Le Sapotillier a few years ago

----------


## GayleR

Thanks Dennis!
I LOVE a cheese course.
Cute pic. Looking happy.

----------


## infi

I "live" in SFO three days a week. Good lunch spots - Slanted Door (Vietnamese) at the Ferry Building, Town Hall on Howard, Salt House on Mission all spring to mind. If you like a low key spot try Fino's on Post Street (Italian with a flair and a reasonable wine selection). In SFO you are pretty much spoiled for choice! For a fun night out try Top of The Mark (Mark Hopkins Hotel) for martinis and old time dancing. Draws a mixed crowd these days but is a lot of fun. If you like Chinese take a wander through Chinatown and eat like the locals - basic but good.

Enjoy!
Stuart

----------


## GayleR

Thanks Stuart. Some great suggestions. Do you know La Ciccia? Acquarello?
The only thing I love more than a great cheese offering is an ice cold martini with a view!

Keep em coming folks.

----------


## infi

Hi Gayle

I know Acquarello - it is excellent. I do not know the other. You are really have so many options!!

Thanks

Stuart

----------


## JEK

Gayle,
 A few more to  consider.

----------


## infi

The other one I just remembered is a hidden little gem but a very nice restaurant is "Hawthorn Lane". Hours can be erratic (oh the temperament of a talented chef!) but the food can be extremely good. Just opposite Montgomery and Howard intersection. Hard to find but good

Also always good is Spanish Fly - sort of an ordinary name but great food

----------


## JoshA

SF and NY are the best dining cities in the country and both have too many good choices to risk listing just a few but I'll suggest three interesting, out-of-the-way dining experiences anyway. Bistro AIX (continental) in the Marina district, Medzool (Mediterranean and great rooftop bar) in SOMA and Blowfish (sushi and techno art) in Potrero.

----------


## GayleR

> The other one I just remembered is a hidden little gem but a very nice restaurant is "Hawthorn Lane". Hours can be erratic (oh the temperament of a talented chef!) but the food can be extremely good. Just opposite Montgomery and Howard intersection. Hard to find but good



We ate there some years ago and enjoyed it. Alas, it is no longer. It has been "re-invented".
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...01&amp;sc=1000

Thanks for all the great suggestions...still no szechuan chinese though?

----------


## Seles

"""I "live" in SFO three days a week. Good lunch spots - Slanted Door (Vietnamese) at the Ferry Building, Town Hall on Howard, Salt House on Mission all spring to mind. If you like a low key spot try Fino's on Post Street (Italian with a flair and a reasonable wine selection). In SFO you are pretty much spoiled for choice! For a fun night out try Top of The Mark (Mark Hopkins Hotel) for martinis and old time dancing. Draws a mixed crowd these days but is a lot of fun. If you like Chinese take a wander through Chinatown and eat like the locals - basic but good."""

CANNOT believe this...I COULD NOT have suggested/written a better idea for SF!  
The aforementioned suggestions are incredibly local and accurate...very wonderful suggestions!

Ric  -3

----------


## fins85258

Prior to, or after diner, head 1 block west and 1 block south to the bottom of Hyde St across from the cable car turn around at Aquatic Park and hit Cafe Buena Vista for the best Irish Coffee in the U.S.

----------


## kristi0119

GayleR,
My sister lived in SFO for 3 years and her fiance is an amazing chef (he actually won best young chef in the US for 2006 and went on to compete internationally).  SFO has the BEST restaurants I've ever had the pleasure of patronizing!  A few more suggestions...Fifth Floor and Postrio are both great restaurants.  We had a blind dual preparation tasing menu at Fifth Floor that was spectacular!  Rubicon, which is in the Financial District, is where my future brother-in-law worked and the food is amazing.  If you really want to go crazy and I highly recommend doing it...take a 45 min ~ 1 hr ride into Napa and go the The French Laundry.  Thomas Keller has a famous restaurant in Yountville which is in Napa Valley and it is the best food I've ever had (and the most expensive!)  They only take reservations 2 months in advance and you have to call exactly on the day 2 months ahead...not a day before or a day late.  The phone was busy all morning and when I finally got through they only had lunch time available.  We had an eleven course tasting menu with wine pairings and it was like nothing I've ever experienced!!!  If you have an opportunity...that The French Laundry is a must do!!!  Have a great trip!  SFO is a wonderful city!

----------


## GayleR

Yes, we did go to Gary Danko and it was one of the finest meals we have ever had the pleasure of enjoying. The food was superb and the service surpassed just about everything we have experienced, save for Alain Ducasse in Paris.

We each created our own "tasting menus" and included the wine pairings, which were exquisite.

My menu included: 
-Glazed Oysters with Osetra Caviar, Zucchini Pearls and Lettuce Cream
-Sweet White Corn Soup with Corn Truffle Ravioli and Summer Truffles
-Herb Crusted Yellowfin Tuna with Roasted Tomatoes, Mustard Spaetzle and Anchovy-Garlic Essence
-Farmhouse and Artisanal Cheeses

Michael enjoyed:
-Seared Ahi Tuna with Avocado, Nori, Enoki Mushrooms and Lemon Soy Dressing
-Sweet White Corn Soup with Corn Truffle Ravioli and Summer Truffles
-Beef Tenderloin with King Trumpet Mushrooms, Potato Gratin, Cipollini Onions and Basil Butter
-Baked Chocolate Souffl

----------


## Dennis

Gary Danko was one of my top meals as well. I loved how it was a "fun" atmosphere for high brow dining. Not all hushed and serious. Their cheese cart was lights out!

----------

